# Will Former UFC Contender Cheick Kongo Become The New Bellator Heavyweight Champion?



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> By no means has Cheick Kongo been a failure in his MMA career. Since joining the sport in 2001 he’s gone 20-8-2 with a run in the UFC spanning sixteen of those fights in eight years. Despite this long run, Kongo never found his way to a UFC title shot having come up short against more elite fighters such as UFC Champion Cain Velasquez (then a contender), former champion Frank Mir, and Roy Nelson just to name a few.
> 
> It was in fact a loss to Nelson that caused Kongo to question whether the UFC was the place for him. After exploring his options he opted to give Bellator MMA a try and now finds himself one win away from becoming the promotions new heavyweight champion.
> 
> ...


http://www.h4-entertainment.com/201...become-the-new-bellator-heavyweight-champion/


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

If i was in charge of Bellator.... i would stay the **** away from ex UFC fighters, having Kongo as champ makes their HW division look like a joke.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> If i was in charge of Bellator.... i would stay the **** away from ex UFC fighters, having Kongo as champ makes their HW division look like a joke.


I think that's a harsh assessment.

The UFC really do have a monopoly on the HW division globally, there are are very few legitimate HWs available and I'd probably say Kongo is a legit top-3 outside of the UFC.

Who'd beat him:

Andrei Arlovski
Sergei Kharitonov
Satoshi Ishii
Blagoy Ivanov

Can't even think of anymore legit HWs outside the UFC...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

gazh said:


> I think that's a harsh assessment.
> 
> The UFC really do have a monopoly on the HW division globally, there are are very few legitimate HWs available and I'd probably say Kongo is a legit top-3 outside of the UFC.
> 
> ...


eh.... That's kind of my point


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> eh.... That's kind of my point


Then how is it a joke to have the best fighter in the world (available to you) as your champion?


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

He's good, but those Russians are beasts, don't think he can do it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hopefully, I need some FFL points!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Kongo's gotta fight somewhere...and if he's good enough to beat Bellators best HW's then good on him. No idea why him winning would have to make the division a joke. I personally wouldn't see it that way.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think Kongo is about to get brutalized. He might want to seriously consider retirement after this one.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

gazh said:


> Then how is it a joke to have the best fighter in the world (available to you) as your champion?


Because the best fighter available to the apparent contender to the UFC's throne is barely even a gatekeeper. Having someone unproven is so much better, having people like Chandler or Alvarez is much better.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Maybe for business, but in my point of view, I want them to get the best fighters possible and have the best at their disposal win.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^Maybe for business, but in my point of view, I want them to get the best fighters possible and have the best at their disposal win.


Sure, it just gives you a very transparent view of their divisions quality. Like you said.... Its just not.... best for business.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually this is probably one of the first actual assigned articles I have ever written. The owner of H4 asked me to write this article. That being said I would say Kongo's winning would only add value to Bellator, not make the promotion a joke.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

What did I tell you? Cheick lost.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Good... Better to have Minakov as champ.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Kongo lost but man Minakov has some work to do. He didn't look all that great.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Kongo lost but man Minakov has some work to do. He didn't look all that great.


He doesn't seem to have a very high fight IQ. He put Kongo on wobbly legs at least twice, but for some reason he kept wanting to take the fight to the ground. 

I thought this fight would be boring, but I assumed that it would be because Chieck "lets all make pretend im actually a good striker" Kongo would do what he always tries to do and turn this into a clinch affair. I was wrong. Kongo actually attempted to open un a couple of times, it was Minakov that kept turning this into a grappling contest.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

gazh said:


> I think that's a harsh assessment.
> 
> The UFC really do have a monopoly on the HW division globally, there are are very few legitimate HWs available and I'd probably say Kongo is a legit top-3 outside of the UFC.
> 
> ...


What about Jon Madsen?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Cheick, you must not have been informed....but you FUKED OVER MY FFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think that's necessarily his fault!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Pillowhands said:


> What about Jon Madsen?


1 fight in 3 years, hard to assess.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Pillowhands said:


> What about Jon Madsen?


there's a guy i forgot existed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wasn't he the heavyweight season?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Lavar Johnson is gonna hand Minakov his ass.

Where the hell is Sergi Kharitonov when you need him??


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Working on his kickboxing skills in Glory!


----------

